# Senior Issues



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My beautiful girl Bonnie will turn 12 in December. She has been a very healthy girl (knocking on wood) her whole life. She has started to struggle a bit when getting up, and has some arthritis. In the last couple of weeks, she is starting to leak urine. She is always laying down when this starts, then, I think she realizes she need to go, and leave a trail on her way to go out. She is still a very active girl, who will spend hours tipping over landscaping stones in search of lizards, and thoroughly enjoys any size spot of water to wallow in. Has anyone else experienced this? Had any luck with any treatments? I am waiting for a return call from the vet, but thought I'd ask for any input possible here also. Here is a shot post lizzie hunting....just love my "Miss Piggy"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your sweet beautiful Bonnie, I'm sorry she's having some problems.

My Vet Clinic recommends Dasuquin with MSM for my guys-they both are taking it. Remy my young one who is only 3 as a preventative mainly and Roxy will be 8 in Dec, she was showing some signs of stiffness. 

My 15.5 year old Bridge Boy was taking Duramax for pain and a joint supplement before we lost him. At the time my Clinic wasn't recommending the Dasuquin, this is new for them. 

I've never had a leaking problem yet, so I can't help you with that.
I hope your Vet will have some recommendations for her.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesse is my almost 15 year old GR/mix. She is on Dosequin for her arthritis. She walks about 30 minutes a day with our 10 month old GR, Tayla. God love the old Gold.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie's arthritis is not the issue, it is very well managed with monthly adequan injections, joint supplements with Glucosime, MSM, and Chondroitin, and fish oil......the new issue is occasional leakage....never had a girl with that problem before. And YES...LOVE.......LOVE.....LOVE the OLD GOLD....it is a precious commodity!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a very sweet face. It is worth talking to your vet about the leakage. There are some instances where meds or homones can help. My neighbour's dog also started to leak (male) - and he now wears diapers in the house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldenmum, did your Vet have a solution for the leaking problem?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am trying to get a Bonnie sample to make sure it's not an infection. If not, we'll try a med to adjust her hormones......fairly common. If I just was a better urine catcher!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I love an older goldens white faces...I just want to hug and squeeze her!
Your vet should be able to help you out.... She is just an older girl just like us! Until you get her in..
.obviously take her out more often, make sure she completely empties her bladder without getting distracted with lizards or a treat that may be waiting for her inside

Having her lay on a bath mat/rug that has a rubber backing will help with stability when she gets up...and makes it easier for the dribbles to be cleaned up...

....I am sure that you know this ...especially having a dog for so long...but if she does get a bit wet from an accident....most of the time you can dab dry with a paper towel, but 
Urine can really burn an old girls skin....so possibly at the end of the day actually spray that area with water and a bit of diluted shampoo...and rinse well... As she is aging her skin is getting a bit more fragile. It is not necessary to give her a bath...just spot clean!.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

My foster boy also leaks. The vet put him on Proin and it seems to be helping. A week ago I did notice he had leaked overnight, but there's a small chance my dog may have eaten his pill the night before although I really don't think he did. So I started giving it to him on an empty stomach and if that doesn't work I'll increase the dosage. I've been cutting the pills in half because up until last week he's been fine with half the dose and I want to give him as little as possible to get the job done. Even though the rescue pays for it, I'm pretty sure it's not very expensive so it might be something you want to ask your vet about.


----------

